# Weaver 40/44 Scope



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Any of you guys use one of these? The one I am looking at is the 4-12x44, and I am wanting to mount it on a Rem. 700, 22-250. The rifle currently has a 1-piece base (which I would like to use on the Weaver), so do you think it would mount fine on this rig? I originally wanted to put a Simmons Whitetail (from Midway) on this rifle, but the tube length (between the bells) was not quite long enough. I don't want this problem to happen again. I can't find any specs anywhere on what the length of the scope is - BETWEEN the bells flaring out. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, and good huntin'


----------



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

I ended up mounting the Simmons on a Savage Axis, which I had to buy a 1-piece, multi-slotted base - because of the short tube length. I am trying to avoid having to do this again. Thanks, again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

You can buy a Vortex crossfire 4-12x44 for $170 with an unconditional lifetime warranty.

http://www.vortexoptics.com/category/crossfire_II_riflescopes

The price on the Vortex site is msrp...you can find them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Staffan_Swe (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone
I'm new at this place. I'm hunting in Sweden, mostly foxes since we aren't allowed to hunt wolfs here...
Scopes are quite expensive here so I'd like to ask you guys how much a high quality scope costs in the states. My only requirements are durability and possibilities to hunt when there isn't much light. Night vision equipped scopes are not allowed. 
Thanks for helping out!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Staffan,

Specifications for the Weaver 40/44 are as follows:

Dimensions, in inches unless otherwise stated

*A:* 12.2"

*B: *5.52"

*C: *2.175"

*D: *2.29"

*E: *3.122"

*F: *3.415"

*G: *1.863"

*H: *1.521


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Staffen you can get a decent Nikon Scope in the states for around $300 US. We all know you can spend up to $2000 US if you choose but for most that is out of the question. You might want to look at Hawke for a larger objective and a decent scope brand by all reports. The choices are endless depending on your requirements.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Where you are at I would get some less expensive Eruo made glass, it is some of the best around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Staffan_Swe.


----------



## Staffan_Swe (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for your help!


----------

